# DNP and Testosteron P ? Bodyfat High?



## pumperalbo (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello everybody


I've been on DNP for 3 days, I'm currently taking 25mcg T3, I have a body fat of 18% and about 90KG, so I want to get 10%.


The cure should take 4 weeks now until the end of January first, when I get to 80KG and lose 5-7% body fat, I am satisfied with it already.


Now I still wanted to take Testosterone Propionate 100mg every 2 days, I will still lose weight and lose muscle because of the T3 I will then go up to 50-75mcg I still think the days.


Or should I stay at 25mcg T3 and 250mg DNP a day and still have no testosterone diets, what do you think?


With or Without Tesosterone Propionate?


thank you for your help


The DNP is dangerous I know, of course, I had already taken it.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 1, 2018)

can help me?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 1, 2018)

Testosterone diet is not for you


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 1, 2018)

have you tried yam root? gnc test booster?


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 1, 2018)

Maijah said:


> Testosterone diet is not for you




ok i think i will shreed naturaly with DNP and ECA, when i arrived 10% i think i will use Tesosteron P.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 1, 2018)

For What is this product?

thanks for help


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> have you tried yam root? gnc test booster?




for what is this product?

thanks for help


----------

